# Worried about a friend in Khon Kaen.



## pommi (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello, a friend of mine (an American) has been incomunicado since October, 2010 and I do not know who to contact without receiving the run-around. His name is Jean-marc Gilman and his address is: 58/110 Soi Chata Phadung 11, Muang Khon Kaen, Khon Kaen, 4000 Thailand. He has been living there for approximately four years and opened a small restaurant near the Medical Center. If anyone can help me gather some information on his situation, I would be so grateful. I can be reached via email by responding to this email. Thank you so very much, Barbara in Boston, Massachusetts USA (10 inches of snow and 30 degrees)


----------



## roryhatchett (Sep 24, 2010)

pommi said:


> Hello, a friend of mine (an American) has been incomunicado since October, 2010 and I do not know who to contact without receiving the run-around. His name is Jean-marc Gilman and his address is: 58/110 Soi Chata Phadung 11, Muang Khon Kaen, Khon Kaen, 4000 Thailand. He has been living there for approximately four years and opened a small restaurant near the Medical Center. If anyone can help me gather some information on his situation, I would be so grateful. I can be reached via email by responding to this email. Thank you so very much, Barbara in Boston, Massachusetts USA (10 inches of snow and 30 degrees)


Did you have any luck finding your friend?


----------



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Barbara!
I found a guy who it looks like hi is living in Thailand-from the pictures of hi's site on facebook,and I took the freedom to send him a message about your worries-so lets see if it is him, and he contact you,now that he knows about your conserns.
brianmarinus-Chiang Rai,Thailand.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
Yesterday we went on a 'search mission' in response to a similar request on another Thai forum, 130km round trip and found the man in question, received in a hospitable manner but the outcome was that he had chosen to cut communications, used excuse of 'broken cellphone' so that's all I could report to concerned folk in UK. 
We'd come up with all sorts of disaster scenarios, yet found him alive and well, living the quiet life.
Takes all sorts!


----------



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi!
Yes, thats how it is or can be-I also just informed the man,that some one,is worried about him-then up to him,to respons on it or not.
I also set the world up,when two english girls where trapped on a hospital on Kho Samui,and they have taken the girls paasports, and wood not allow them to leave-I contactet the Embasy-some locals I knew and other people.
When it all was soult, and the girls safe back home-I never heard from them again-not a single word.
But thats how we can exspect things to be-but enyway-we are here, and try to help,where we can-and thats ok.by me.
brianmarinus.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

brian - good for you! I was happy to help out as the request was genuine, and got to see a little part of the country we would not otherwise have been to. I'd like to think that some kind expat would do the same for me if I disappeared without explanation.
We lived a year in Phuket on a very bad 90-degree corner and between us and the Englishman across the road patched up many an injured motorcyclist, and their motorbikes too, bought a good medical kit and considered putting up a 'medical centre' sign! Not the ideal way to meet new people, but the ones we did were certainly grateful.


----------



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Song Si!
Yes,and top of this is,that is a good feeling,helping where we can.
Up here in Chiang Rai,we have a father and mother to 3 children,and they have adopted 15 poor and lonely kids,and try to raise them,in a good way.
They get a kind of help from the travelers on "Trip Advisor"and some locals-we use to go there, whit a big pack of rice, and some stuff we think they need.
Then in Chiang Mai-my friend from denmark-Hugo and he's wife Nang,are helping on a school-Doi Law-a school for aids kids and kids from very poor families in the area-around 180 children.
We was there last week, and visit the school, and it is amazing to se, how happy those kids are.
The goverment pay 10 baht pr. day-pr. child.
Then Hugo raise some help, from sponsors in Denmark-they pay-30.000 baht each year,in a 3 years periode-which pay for school,food and uniforms and so.
It is nice to se that people can, and are willing to help,whitout thoughs of payment, to do so.
brianmarinus.


----------

